# Dorschangeln Sassnitz



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

Moin alle.... #h
Will diesen Monat noch nach Rügen hoch.
Ein wenig auf Dorsch gehen. Ist schon Ewigkeiten her das letzte mal. Wie sehen denn die derzeitigen Fangquoten aus?#:
Lohnt es sich denn?

LG


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Hi!

Ich würde eher auf Lachs noch probieren als auf Dorsch. Meiner Meinung nach  

Gruß


----------



## onyx134 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo ,

wir waren mit der Jan Cux in Sassnitz und waren total entäuscht,

wenige kleine Dorsche und bereits um 15.00 Uhr wieder im Hafen.

Ich kann die nicht empfehlen.


mfg.


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Um 15 Uhr schon wieder im Hafen???|kopfkrat
Im Internet preisen die doch an von 7-16Uhr.....
Und da heißt es jede menge Dorsche von 45-50cm....

@N00blikE05
Warum eher auf Lachs?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*



warenandi schrieb:


> Um 15 Uhr schon wieder im Hafen???|kopfkrat
> Im Internet preisen die doch an von 7-16Uhr.....
> Und da heißt es jede menge Dorsche von 45-50cm....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Naja, Filter setzen..... Is bestimmt nicht verkehrt.
Aber wenn die bis 16Uhr anpreisen, dann sollte man schon nicht um 15Uhr zurück sein. Spricht nicht grade dafür.


----------



## Carptigers (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Ich war das letzte Mal vor Sylvester dort. 
Die Fänge waren mehr als gut!!! 
März April sind die Besten Monate, um den Lachsen nachzustellen.

Guckst du

http://www.angler-ruegen.de/

http://www.angelwunder.de/

http://www.angeln-exklusiv.de/

http://www.bodden-angeln.de/


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Das glaub ich dir...
Aber, Lachs ist nicht ganz so meins.
Dorsch geht doch eigentlich quasi das ganze Jahr recht gut. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*



warenandi schrieb:


> Um 15 Uhr schon wieder im Hafen???|kopfkrat
> Im Internet preisen die doch an von 7-16Uhr.....
> Und da heißt es jede menge Dorsche von 45-50cm....
> 
> ...



Rügen ist ja sehr bekannt für seine Lachse im Winter. Naja jetzt endet ja die Zeit langsam für Lachs und wenn man die Chance aufn 10 kg Lachs hat.... dann ist ein Fang von nem Lachs um einiges besser als viele mittelmäßige Dorsche


----------



## micha_2 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

die fische sind teils noch im tiefen und eher schwerer zu finden. sie kommen mit wärmeren wasser und den heringen aber wieder schnell zurück. auch im januar gab es noch richtig top fangquoten


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Naja, das klingt doch schonmal gut...
Aber, der Dorsch ist doch selbst im Sommer eher in den tieferen Regionen.... Oder verwechsel ich da was????


----------



## Hohensinn (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

So schnell endet die zeit für lachse noch nicht, bis ende april mitte mai geht schon noch was.


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Naja, gegen einen Kapitalen Lachs hab ich bestimmt auch nichts....:m
Aber Dorsch schmeckt mir persönlich doch noch besser....:vik:


----------



## großdorsch 1 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

vor rügen werden je nach jahreszeit unterschiedlich gut dorsche gefangen!  von frühjahr bis dezember kannst du tage dabei haben mit 50 maßigen fischen,oder auch nur 1-2 fischen!!!  den winter über wird dort eher schlecht gefangen. ausserdem ist es ein sehr kleines gebiet,das die fischkutter zu 99% anfahren,wenn dort keine guten dorsche stehen,dann schaust du in die röhre!!!  es gibt ein kleineren kutter in sassnitz der auch gebiete weiter draussen anfahren darf und somit mehr möglichkeiten hat wenn in küstennähe kein fisch ist!!!  und der käpten ist immer sehr darauf aus fisch zu finden und seine kunden zufrieden zu stellen,was man bei den anderen kuttern nicht immer behaupten kann!!!


----------



## warenandi (16. März 2014)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Super...
Werde ich mal gleich nachschauen.
Schade eigentlich das das von Käpt'n zu Käpt'n so unterschiedlich ist....:r


----------



## stefansdl (13. September 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

Hallo,

 ich greife das Thema mal auf...befinde mich demnächst in Sassnitz und wollte das ein oder andere mal die Angelrute schwingen...was für Möglichkeiten habe ich dort? Seebrücke, Kleinkutter mieten, Brandung? Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


 Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

 MfG


----------



## M.P. (27. September 2015)

*AW: Dorschangeln Sassnitz*

In Sassnitz liegen einige Schiffe an der Mole die auf Dorsch rausfahren. Z.B.die Rügenland
Möchtest du lieber allein oder zu zweit raus,dann google mal nach den Rügener Grätenjäger

Gruß


----------

